# Climbers needed.....



## TradeSources (Oct 18, 2007)

RAPIDLY GROWING TREE SERVICE IN SEATTLE AREA NEEDS HELP!

Grow with us! We urgently need more arborists and tree climbers! Our professional tree service is rapidly expanding in the Seattle area, with crews working all year with residences, corporations, apartment complexes, parks, arboriculture associations, insurance companies, and cities in King and Snohomish Counties. Lots of trees in the beautiful green Pacific Northwest!

Our highly qualified General Manager has been in tree care services for over 25 years and is a Certified Arborist. He earned his Bachelor’s Degree with honors in the Science of Biology with an emphasis on Ecology at Washington State University.

Let's communicate! Email us at [email protected] or call 1-877-775-TREE (8733).


----------

